# old snow



## pbohls (Sep 11, 2005)

i got the report back from a banded snow i shot this spring, and it said it was band in july of 1985! anyone else ever shot one this old?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WOW, congrats.


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

awesome! how was that band still intact


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome, Any pics?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

That has got to be one of the oldest one I've heard of! Congrats!!!! I agree, how was that thing still in one piece?


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I would love to see pics of a 23 year old bird!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I know someone pretty special that was born in July '85 8) 8)

That is an ancient bird, wonder how many spreads that thing has seen?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Was it a Juvi or an Adult when they banded it? If Adult, it could older still.

I wonder how many thousands of goose spreads it had seen over the year?


----------



## Classof81 (Dec 19, 2005)

I know a fellow who took an 18 year old banded Blue Goose in Northern ND years ago. That is simply amazing that a goose can live that long while being hunted year after year. Nice job! Just remeber, your goose is older than some of our common day field experts......something you can cherish for years to come. In the end the goose had a long career.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

In 1996, we shot a snow goose that was supposedly banded in 1971 in eagle lake TX. Strange the location to be banding but the banding service sent several requests to send in the band.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to go man!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Large munsterlander1 said:


> I would love to see pics of a 23 year old bird!


Old enough to drink! :beer:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

thats crazy just think of the miles that thing has on it i cant believe you could even read the band.


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

PICTURE!


----------



## mightiesthunter (Oct 24, 2002)

man that's awesome... 23+ years old. c...r...a...z...y...

in the spring of 04 or 05 we shot a blue that was banded in '89 and I thought that was impressive...


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

89 is still very impressive. It's realy cool to hear about old geese like that.


----------



## pbohls (Sep 11, 2005)

i never thought to take a picture of it. it looked like a normal snow with a band i guess. the band i noticed is thinner then the ones i have got before and where it rubbed against the feet the band is wore up half way the band. they said it was banded when it was to young to fly.


----------

